

HN: Minneapolis Meetup - dottertrotter

I'm looking to see if any other HN readers and aspiring entrepreneurs in the Minneapolis area are interested in a meetup?  If so let reply here or my email address is in my profile.
======
temmel
This Wednesday, July 14, is the Cold Start Happy Hour. We're meeting at the
Bulldog NE at 7pm. Grab a beer and talk with other founders and entrepreneurs
about what you're working on. For more info: <http://coldstart.tumblr.com/>

------
EdwardDomain
I am launching a new startup dedicated to what Silicon Valley calls "Flyover
Country" and have a meetup in Minneapolis Aug. 9th:
<http://flyovergeeksminnesota.eventbrite.com/>

use the code "twit5mn" for $5 off- FG is dedicated to all the entrepreneurs
and startups that lie outside Silicon Valley. You can reach me:
Edward.Domain[AT]gmail[DOT]com

------
mitchellhislop
I bet I could get us into CoCo (The coworking spot in St Paul) if we wanted
it.

Either way, count me in. Ill watch this thread, and drop you a line

------
dottertrotter
Update: The first Minneapolis meetup will be on Wednesday, July 14 at 6pm at
the 5-8 Club.

Map and details can be seen at link below:

<http://litlift.com/minneapolis-hacker-news-meetup>

------
dottertrotter
Just a quick update, about 10 people have already emailed me, so if you're
interested let me know, so that if I have to find us a conference room
somewhere I'll have time to do it.

~~~
jeb
A conference room sounds awkward, why not a bar?

~~~
sudont
Definitely agree. There's got to be a few bars or restaurants in the MPLS area
that can hold a party of 20-30. Way back when drunkenbatman was ruling the
blogs, they had a 300-man meetup in Chicago.

------
aaronbrethorst
Yes please! I'm in town visiting from Seattle until the end of the month. A
bar is preferable to a cafe or conference room, imho.

------
BrianAnderson
Im interested. I travel to msp every week Monday - Thursday so I could do a
mid-week meet-up

~~~
dottertrotter
Currently I'm checking with people to see if sometime later next week would
work for people?

Right now I'm thinking we meet at a starbucks or a caribou, unless we get a
lot of people and then I'll find a conference room somewhere.

Send me an email and I'll add you to the list I'm compiling.

------
networkjester
Yes! Count me in.

Edit: I live in White Bear Lake; work in Shoreview.

~~~
johns
I always thought I was the only HN reader in WBL. But now you are, since I've
moved to Boulder.

------
projectileboy
I'd be interested. Maybe start a small Google Group to organize it...?

------
brianstuckey
I'm interested - depending on the date, I can probably make it.

------
secos
I'm in Omaha, but may be willing to pop up for this.

------
johns
Of course, I just moved away from the Twin Cities.

------
SlyShy
I'm interested. I'll keep my eye on the thread.

~~~
dottertrotter
I've already got a couple of emails, so if you want to send me yours I'll send
out a message out to the list here in a few hours to start discussing when and
where.

------
epochwolf
Very interested but alas, I'm 6 hours away. :(

------
sudont
Sounds cool. Anyone else in the Eagan area?

~~~
dottertrotter
I think that at least one other person I've gotten an email from is in the
Eagan area, and I work in the South Saint Paul area. Hope that helps.

~~~
sudont
That was probably me, if the message was sent at 10:18.

------
yaks_hairbrush
I'm in. Will be watching this thread.

------
damonallison
Awesome - keep me posted.

